# 21 Carolina Skiff DLV For Sale



## JoltnJoe (May 19, 2006)

Selling my skiff..... 2006 218 DLV Carolina Skiff with trailer, color GPS/Fishfinder, and LOTS more extras.... $13000 Link to my craigslist ad is below

http://outerbanks.craigslist.org/boa/5171474766.html


----------

